# Who on here still adores Fendi Spy bags?



## Saich2

*Was just wondering if their was anyone on here that still adores (like myself) the iconic Fendi Spy bags.
Has anyone bought one recently?
This of course is as said an iconic bag and never goes out of style. Have to say I miss mine very much. One day I hope to have the Crackle, Green and Blue back  and the one in my aviator......*


----------



## Miss World

Saich2 said:


> *Was just wondering if their was anyone on here that still adores (like myself) the iconic Fendi Spy bags.
> Has anyone bought one recently?
> This of course is as said an iconic bag and never goes out of style. Have to say I miss mine very much. One day I hope to have the Crackle, Green and Blue back  and the one in my aviator......*


I still love the look of them! It’s so iconic! I think it’s about time Fendi re-released updated versions of them.


----------



## Saich2

Miss World said:


> I still love the look of them! It’s so iconic! I think it’s about time Fendi re-released updated versions of them.


They was a few years ago going to re-release the spy so I was  told by Head Office at Fendi but it never happen. I agree with you Miss World its about time they did. I miss my iconic couture spies very much. Here  are some I use to have...enjoy, they don't make bags like this any more


----------



## Saich2

here a few more...so wish I still had them


----------



## madamepink

I would love to see an updated version of this bag. If they released this bag again I would so purchase it.


----------



## Miss World

Saich2 said:


> View attachment 3951317
> View attachment 3951314
> View attachment 3951315
> 
> They was a few years ago going to re-release the spy so I was  told by Head Office at Fendi but it never happen. I agree with you Miss World its about time they did. I miss my iconic couture spies very much. Here  are some I use to have...enjoy, they don't make bags like this any more
> View attachment 3951314





Saich2 said:


> View attachment 3951321
> View attachment 3951322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here a few more...so wish I still had them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951320


They’re beautiful you shouldn’t have sold them  yes an updated one would be perfect.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I had one a while back, Blueberry, but also sold.


----------



## Saich2

Miss World said:


> They’re beautiful you shouldn’t have sold them  yes an updated one would be perfect.


Oh how I wish I had not Miss World but circumstances change and sometimes you have no choice.....perhaps one day I will get one or two of them back, I do hope so


----------



## Saich2

LOREBUNDE said:


> I had one a while back, Blueberry, but also sold.


LOREBUNDE its heart breaking when you have to sell these stunning bags, never had the Blueberry but did have a stunning really bubbly nappa leather Petrol.
Fendi made particular for me and another lady on here a stunning Green one even had our names sewn into it and the date....again gone now. I do sometimes wonder who now has that one


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I remember your collection when I used to visit Fendi forum.  I purchased mine full price brand new too, probably sold for half price.  I did enjoy it while I had it though. Maybe one day you'll see it on ebay or AFF, lol


----------



## Saich2

LOREBUNDE said:


> I remember your collection when I used to visit Fendi forum.  I purchased mine full price brand new too, probably sold for half price.  I did enjoy it while I had it though. Maybe one day you'll see it on ebay or AFF, lol


LOREBUNDE was you the person that got the other special made Green Spy? I know someone else did but cannot remember who.......I doubt I could ever find that bag again although it did have my name sewn into it by Fendi...be lovely to have it back


----------



## chicEC

I am VERY late to the Spy party, as I only received this today from the pre-loved market. 
It's my first Fendi and the quality is tdf!


----------



## Kmora

chicEC said:


> I am VERY late to the Spy party, as I only received this today from the pre-loved market.
> It's my first Fendi and the quality is tdf!
> 
> View attachment 4240033



It is gorgeous! I was looking at this bag but chose another bag (post below).


----------



## Kmora

I still adore Spy bags. My first Spy bag and also first Fendi bag.


----------



## sdkitty

I love the look of these but have never tried on IRL.  Are they comfortable on shoulder?  How easy to find stuff in there?  I have a preference for bags that can be shoulder carried and with outside pockets (which this doesn't have)


----------



## Kmora

sdkitty said:


> I love the look of these but have never tried on IRL.  Are they comfortable on shoulder?  How easy to find stuff in there?  I have a preference for bags that can be shoulder carried and with outside pockets (which this doesn't have)



They are really not for shoulder carry, only hand held or crook of the arm. 

I haven’t used mine yet so I can’t say anything about comfortable or not. I have way too many bags so if I want comfortable I would not pick this one. Comfortable for me is a crossbody bag or a good hobo/tote.


----------



## sdkitty

Kmora said:


> They are really not for shoulder carry, only hand held or crook of the arm.
> 
> I haven’t used mine yet so I can’t say anything about comfortable or not. I have way too many bags so if I want comfortable I would not pick this one. Comfortable for me is a crossbody bag or a good hobo/tote.


thanks.....arm or hand held only isn't for me


----------



## sdkitty

Kmora said:


> They are really not for shoulder carry, only hand held or crook of the arm.
> 
> I haven’t used mine yet so I can’t say anything about comfortable or not. I have way too many bags so if I want comfortable I would not pick this one. Comfortable for me is a crossbody bag or a good hobo/tote.


funny, I'd been looking at spy bags on ebay and got an email today....they're calling it a shoulder bag.....maybe if you're small?


----------



## Narnanz

Have been looking at some of these on ebay and wondered about the variety of prices on them...some over $1000 and some are in the hundreds...what would you go for if you didnt have a lot of money to spend...get one with a lot of wear or spend a bit more?


----------



## Kmora

sdkitty said:


> funny, I'd been looking at spy bags on ebay and got an email today....they're calling it a shoulder bag.....maybe if you're small?



Well it actually do go over the shoulder but in the 90s way so you will have the bag in your armpit. Which of course is okay but personally I don’t think it is comfortable.


----------



## Kmora

Narnanz said:


> Have been looking at some of these on ebay and wondered about the variety of prices on them...some over $1000 and some are in the hundreds...what would you go for if you didnt have a lot of money to spend...get one with a lot of wear or spend a bit more?



You would definitely be able to find one in very good condition for some hundreds on ebay or consignment store. Keep on searching is my advice!


----------



## sdkitty

Kmora said:


> Well it actually do go over the shoulder but in the 90s way so you will have the bag in your armpit. Which of course is okay but personally I don’t think it is comfortable.


maybe if I see one of these at a consignment store I'll try it on.  thanks


----------



## sdkitty

Narnanz said:


> Have been looking at some of these on ebay and wondered about the variety of prices on them...some over $1000 and some are in the hundreds...what would you go for if you didnt have a lot of money to spend...get one with a lot of wear or spend a bit more?


personally, I don't think I'd be happy with any bag that had substantial wear on it.....not for hundreds


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I think they’re gorgeous, just unpractical for my lifestyle


----------



## bagidiotic

No longer


----------



## MJDaisy

sdkitty said:


> personally, I don't think I'd be happy with any bag that had substantial wear on it.....not for hundreds


My mom got a really worn fendi spy for $250. For that price, I can get behind it. Anything more--nope.


----------



## Compass Rose

All of a sudden....poof.....like magic!  I need a Baby Spy.  After all these years, this bag just is calling my name, so now I am on the hunt for a great pre-loved....


----------



## sdkitty

Compass Rose said:


> All of a sudden....poof.....like magic!  I need a Baby Spy.  After all these years, this bag just is calling my name, so now I am on the hunt for a great pre-loved....


that's the good thing about going after a bag from back in the day....you can get them at a much better price 
I like the look of a spy but it won't fit on the shoulder so a no for me
GL


----------



## Compass Rose

sdkitty said:


> that's the good thing about going after a bag from back in the day....you can get them at a much better price
> I like the look of a spy but it won't fit on the shoulder so a no for me
> GL


I am going for the satchel or arm crook because I think it looks totally awkward under the arm, too.


----------



## sdkitty

Compass Rose said:


> I am going for the satchel or arm crook because I think it looks totally awkward under the arm, too.


from what I could tell it would barely fit on my shoulder (if at all).  nice bag though
I just got my first Bal City.  It too is a tight fit on the shoulder with the handles.  but it has a longer strap that can be used if needed.


----------



## Compass Rose

sdkitty said:


> from what I could tell it would barely fit on my shoulder (if at all).  nice bag though
> I just got my first Bal City.  It too is a tight fit on the shoulder with the handles.  but it has a longer strap that can be used if needed.


Yeah....I like that versatility.  I modified my LV Papillon with a longer attached strap so I can do what I want with it.


----------



## pretty_wommon

I do, I still adore the Fendi spy bag.  I don't have one but I am seriously considering buying it. I wanted it so much back in the day but I could not afford it. It is much cheaper now, but I am not sure if it will suit my lifestyle. But every time I see a photo of spy online, it makes my heart beat faster


----------



## Compass Rose

I see one on TRR......I am just hesitant to trust them any more.  Any thoughts from you Spy lovers?


----------



## Compass Rose

My new to me beautiful Baby Spy from the Real Real.....bag came in pristine condition and I am so glad to have snagged it!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

One of my most recent purchases!! I never bought one back when they were popular. I think this one is just gorgeous!


----------



## Compass Rose

gettinpurseonal said:


> One of my most recent purchases!! I never bought one back when they were popular. I think this one is just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652759


I love it, too!  And the Baby is not heavy at all.  It's just extremely well made and easy to carry.  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## westvillage

Love U My Spy Baby ... especially on Groundhog Day weekend when more than ever you make me think of a li’l chubby brown groundhog.


----------



## Compass Rose

westvillage said:


> Love U My Spy Baby ... especially on Groundhog Day weekend when more than ever you make me think of a li’l chubby brown groundhog.
> 
> View attachment 4654536


Now, after having one of these cute bags, I want another one.  All of these pictures show how beautiful they are, but they don't show how roomy they are.  I am amazed at the roominess and how comfortable this bag is to carry.  Too bad Fendi doesn't bring it back.


----------



## westvillage

I agree with everything, CR. My bag has all the normal stuff I’d have in a much larger bag plus hat and gloves. I love a bag with a big opening too.

I was surprised when Dior brought the saddle bag back AND that it’s been a success. The spy/baby spy could be a hit redux.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

westvillage said:


> Love U My Spy Baby ... especially on Groundhog Day weekend when more than ever you make me think of a li’l chubby brown groundhog.
> 
> View attachment 4654536


Hahaha!! Funny but a little true!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Compass Rose said:


> Now, after having one of these cute bags, I want another one.  All of these pictures show how beautiful they are, but they don't show how roomy they are.  I am amazed at the roominess and how comfortable this bag is to carry.  Too bad Fendi doesn't bring it back.


Maybe they will!??


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I’m just happy mine was “out of style” so she cost me only $300!!!


----------



## westvillage

gettinpurseonal said:


> I’m just happy mine was “out of style” so she cost me only $300!!!



Great buy!  I’ve had mine less than two years also. Spent a little more than that and for the same reasons. I was always looking at these babies and how absolutely creative they are. Mine has SO MUCH detailing on it that I believe it would cost a fortune to remake. And the leather!! I carry it only a few times a year but I do love it. And when I’m not using it, I just store it flat. Nice thing is that I don’t worry about it at all.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

westvillage said:


> Great buy!  I’ve had mine less than two years also. Spent a little more than that and for the same reasons. I was always looking at these babies and how absolutely creative they are. Mine has SO MUCH detailing on it that I believe it would cost a fortune to remake. And the leather!! I carry it only a few times a year but I do love it. And when I’m not using it, I just store it flat. Nice thing is that I don’t worry about it at all.


Yes, the detailing is remarkable. I think the craftsmanship of Fendi is better than Louis Vuitton (not that we have to compare). But I recently returned or passed on LV bags, whereas I’ve acquired more and more Fendi. They are so creative and beautiful. I have 6 versions of the Kan I, a DotCom, the Spy, and many Strap You’s.


----------



## fayden

I have two baby spy bags, a honey color and purple. Looking at a third...

they are super cute and very roomy. love them.


----------



## muchstuff

Looking to purchase my first Spy. Two actually, a satchel and a hobo. Black for the satchel and I think maybe cognac or chocolate for the hobo...


----------



## Compass Rose

muchstuff said:


> Looking to purchase my first Spy. Two actually, a satchel and a hobo. Black for the satchel and I think maybe cognac or chocolate for the hobo...


Iwill follow you for what you come up with....the chocolate would be a great find!


----------



## muchstuff

Compass Rose said:


> Iwill follow you for what you come up with....the chocolate would be a great find!


There are a couple on eBay but hoping for better condition. Seems like the browns tend to have the worst fading/unevenness, at least from what I’ve seen so far.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Looking to purchase my first Spy. Two actually, a satchel and a hobo. Black for the satchel and I think maybe cognac or chocolate for the hobo...



yesssss join us!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> yesssss join us!


You’ve been my biggest enabler .


----------



## Compass Rose

You know...it is a funny thing.....back in the day...I thought that the Spy and Baby Spy were just....well....not very attractive.  But ten years later....omg...I am obsessed with them.  I did find a great Baby on TRR and I have been wearing her non stop for about a month.  The pricepoint now is a real plus.  But....they are very difficult to find.  Our people must be hanging on to them....


----------



## muchstuff

Compass Rose said:


> You know...it is a funny thing.....back in the day...I thought that the Spy and Baby Spy were just....well....not very attractive.  But ten years later....omg...I am obsessed with them.  I did find a great Baby on TRR and I have been wearing her non stop for about a month.  The pricepoint now is a real plus.  But....they are very difficult to find.  Our people must be hanging on to them....


I’ve seen a few on eBay and on various sites. I do believe @fayden has one coming soon...


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> I’ve seen a few on eBay and on various sites. I do believe @fayden has one coming soon...



I have to take some pictures of my baby spy family. the fortuny one arrived!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> I have to take some pictures of my baby spy family. the fortuny one arrived!


And and and? Is it beautiful?


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> And and and? Is it beautiful?



yessssss! I think this is one of the few bags that will look better with time.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> yessssss! I think this is one of the few bags that will look better with time.


Mod shot please!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot please!



i'll see what i can do!


----------



## missframton

I still have two baby spys - and they are keepers.  A tan and a tribal. These bags are amazing. I love the bubbly leather.  On the Fendi forum ages ago I saw  a grey / stone color baby spy... would love to add this color to my collection of bags.Glad to see that there are others who still love the spy bags!


----------



## muchstuff

A question. On many of the bags I see the bubbly looking texture to the leather but on some it’s smaller grained and somewhat shinier. Newer bags? Different year?


----------



## Compass Rose

I am not sure....but because the leather is natural, it just depends on the leather.....if that makes sense at all.  I mean, if it were vinyl, the texture would be perfect in every spot, if the manufacturer wanted it that way.....



muchstuff said:


> A question. On many of the bags I see the bubbly looking texture to the leather but on some it’s smaller grained and somewhat shinier. Newer bags? Different year?


----------



## muchstuff

Compass Rose said:


> I am not sure....but because the leather is natural, it just depends on the leather.....if that makes sense at all.  I mean, if it were vinyl, the texture would be perfect in every spot, if the manufacturer wanted it that way.....


Agreed re: leather variation but there seems to be the two very distinct looks to the leather I’ve seen so far. Here are some examples...


----------



## muchstuff

Just purchased my first Spy, it's a hobo listed as caramel, looks like a lighter cognac? Lighting in the pic is pretty hot...


----------



## Compass Rose

I wish I could help....all I know is that I am in love with the vintage Baby Spy, and I am happy that I was able to snag one.  At the time they were all the rage I would have researched them until I was blue in the face.


----------



## muchstuff

Compass Rose said:


> I wish I could help....all I know is that I am in love with the vintage Baby Spy, and I am happy that I was able to snag one.  At the time they were all the rage I would have researched them until I was blue in the face.


The baby is adorable but I need something I can stand a chance of wearing on my shoulder so I’ll size up!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> The baby is adorable but I need something I can stand a chance of wearing on my shoulder so I’ll size up!



I'm using my cognac baby spy today, the bubbly soft leather is just divine!!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> I'm using my cognac baby spy today, the bubbly soft leather is just divine!!


I love the colour of your cognac .


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> I love the colour of your cognac .



Not the fortuny baby but here's the cognac. super soft leather.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Not the fortuny baby but here's the cognac. super soft leather.
> 
> View attachment 4666809
> View attachment 4666810


 Bigger than I thought .


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Bigger than I thought .



yup so picture the regular spy, it's a lot bigger.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> yup so picture the regular spy, it's a lot bigger.


But it’ll go on my shoulder...


----------



## missframton

muchstuff said:


> Agreed re: leather variation but there seems to be the two very distinct looks to the leather I’ve seen so far. Here are some examples...
> View attachment 4666300
> View attachment 4666301



As far as I can remember when the Fendi spy was released the leather was bubbly. At some point they made a smaller version of the spy ( not to be confused with the baby spy) and the leather looked different, like the pictures you have attached.


----------



## muchstuff

missframton said:


> As far as I can remember when the Fendi spy was released the leather was bubbly. At some point they made a smaller version of the spy ( not to be confused with the baby spy) and the leather looked different, like the pictures you have attached.


Ah, so there’s a size between the baby and the regular? That would make sense of all of the differing measurements I’ve been seeing. Thank you, that’s very helpful!


----------



## Compass Rose

...learning so much from this new thread obsession of mine....


----------



## Annabella4

Still love it! There will be a come back, so hold on to your spy’s


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

I have never owned a Spy but I have my eye on one. The price is right. There is just something about this bag... I must get it.


----------



## Annabella4

Tivolipmgurl said:


> I have never owned a Spy but I have my eye on one. The price is right. There is just something about this bag... I must get it.



I think it’s a really great look, good quality also. Since Bottega and some other brands are going sloft and slouchy again, others will follow. It’s the perfect time to get your hands on one. I think it will be a bit like with the baguette, first they were reasonably priced on the second hand market but when the hype took off, the prices were skyrocketing.


----------



## muchstuff

Just purchased my second Spy. I have a hobo and a satchel en route!


----------



## Compass Rose

Tivolipmgurl said:


> I have never owned a Spy but I have my eye on one. The price is right. There is just something about this bag... I must get it.


Yes you really should....I cannot believe that I missed out on this bag when it was so hot over 10 years ago, but if you can get your hands on a bag in really great condition, you will be getting one for half the price that it was back then.  I see by your name that you like Tivoli PM's.....that is my next one...lol!


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

Compass Rose said:


> Yes you really should....I cannot believe that I missed out on this bag when it was so hot over 10 years ago, but if you can get your hands on a bag in really great condition, you will be getting one for half the price that it was back then.  I see by your name that you like Tivoli PM's.....that is my next one...lol!


My first luxury bag was tivoli pm. I rarely use it but it is gorgeous. The spy bag is beautiful but I'm wondering if I should get black or petrol. I feel black will just match more but the blue green of the petrol is just gorgeous and unique


----------



## muchstuff

Spy hobo came home today...


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Spy hobo came home today...
> 
> View attachment 4670713


Thats so nice.....looks in fab condition too


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Thats so nice.....looks in fab condition too


A little bit of wear here and there but all in all pretty nice!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> A little bit of wear here and there but all in all pretty nice!


How old are the Spy bags anyway?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> How old are the Spy bags anyway?


I'm too much of a newbie to answer that, anyone else?


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> I'm too much of a newbie to answer that, anyone else?


2005


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> 2005


I think they were made for while though...


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> I think they were made for while though...


https://www.purseblog.com/throwback-thursday/a-look-back-at-fendi-spy-bag/


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> https://www.purseblog.com/throwback-thursday/a-look-back-at-fendi-spy-bag/


Thanks, I've seen that but it doesn't say how long the Spy was made. Some research needed...


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I've seen that but it doesn't say how long the Spy was made. Some research needed...


Not only a Spy..but Im wanting at some stage a Fendi Buckle Bag....might as well say any fendi bag.


----------



## fayden

Narnanz said:


> How old are the Spy bags anyway?



They're from 2005-and up. Not sure if they went past 2010?


----------



## Compass Rose

muchstuff said:


> Spy hobo came home today...
> 
> View attachment 4670713


You will love that bag....I just know it!


----------



## muchstuff

Compass Rose said:


> You will love that bag....I just know it!


I'm sure I will. It's pretty much exactly the same size and shape as my Balenciaga Hobo (not to be confused with the Day).


----------



## Megs

I will never get rid of my Fendi Spy bag! I adore the bag still. It's such a different shape to anything on the market. I haven't carried her in forever, feel like maybe I should brush her off and take her out


----------



## Compass Rose

Megs said:


> I will never get rid of my Fendi Spy bag! I adore the bag still. It's such a different shape to anything on the market. I haven't carried her in forever, feel like maybe I should brush her off and take her out


Do it!   You will fall in love all over again!  The real thing is, the leather is just so fabulous and the bag fits so much.  I truly believe this type of beautiful leather is a thing of the past.


----------



## muchstuff

Here's my newest Spy!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Here's my newest Spy!
> View attachment 4674882


Fabulous colour Muchstuff.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous colour Muchstuff.


Thanks, I lucked out!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Here's my newest Spy!
> View attachment 4674882



one of the best colors right up there with petrol.


----------



## Compass Rose

muchstuff......you won the jackpot!  Isn't that a beautiful color?


----------



## Tomsmom

My new to me Spy


----------



## Compass Rose

Tomsmom....that bag is in pristine condition!  I love it....


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Spy
> 
> View attachment 4675216


Liking this again cause it just cool you thrifted it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Compass Rose said:


> Tomsmom....that bag is in pristine condition!  I love it....


Thank you !


----------



## muchstuff

Compass Rose said:


> muchstuff......you won the jackpot!  Isn't that a beautiful color?





fayden said:


> one of the best colors right up there with petrol.



It's a beautiful colour and one that I don't have so double bonus!


----------



## muchstuff

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Spy
> 
> View attachment 4675216


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

I see a lot of price points for the Spy. What is a fair range for one?


----------



## muchstuff

Tivolipmgurl said:


> I see a lot of price points for the Spy. What is a fair range for one?


Depends on condition...


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

When did this style come out?


----------



## Compass Rose

If I ever find another baby Spy that is in great condition......I am getting it, thanks to this thread.   When this bag first came out I didn't like the style of it at all.  I thought it was very impractical and bulky, just by the looks of it.  But, of course, that is simply not true because it is so easy to carry and is so light weight and just has the most beautiful leather possible.  Those of us that just snagged these great deals are just so lucky because there are not too many out there to choose from.  Tivolipmgirl.....I wish I knew when that style came out.  In fact, I never followed Fendi and only just lately found myself interested in the baby Spy.....


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

You will find the perfect one for you. I never owned a Spy but I have been on the hunt. They are unique and timeless.


----------



## muchstuff

Compass Rose said:


> If I ever find another baby Spy that is in great condition......I am getting it, thanks to this thread.   When this bag first came out I didn't like the style of it at all.  I thought it was very impractical and bulky, just by the looks of it.  But, of course, that is simply not true because it is so easy to carry and is so light weight and just has the most beautiful leather possible.  Those of us that just snagged these great deals are just so lucky because there are not too many out there to choose from.  Tivolipmgirl.....I wish I knew when that style came out.  In fact, I never followed Fendi and only just lately found myself interested in the baby Spy.....


Once you start looking there are actually quite a few out there, good luck!


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

Just ordered the pleated style above. I can't wait to get it. I will take pics when it arrives.


----------



## Compass Rose

Tivolipmgurl said:


> Just ordered the pleated style above. I can't wait to get it. I will take pics when it arrives.


Oh, my goodness...yes!  What a great looking bag...the leather...wow.....


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

Compass Rose said:


> Oh, my goodness...yes!  What a great looking bag...the leather...wow.....


I'm excited. I just received the shipping notification. It should arrive tomorrow! I can't wait.


----------



## Compass Rose

You'll have to post a picture, of course!


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

Compass Rose said:


> You'll have to post a picture, of course!


It has arrived. Had it delivered to my sister's house. I won't be able to see it until tonight. I will of course post pictures. P


----------



## fayden

Got my fortuny hobo spy... i adore it. very roomy and light weight bag.


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

Tivolipmgurl said:


> It has arrived. Had it delivered to my sister's house. I won't be able to see it until tonight. I will of course post pictures. P


I wish I didn't have to report this, but it was a fake!!!


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

fayden said:


> Got my fortuny hobo spy... i adore it. very roomy and light weight bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678401


Love it


----------



## Narnanz

Tivolipmgurl said:


> I wish I didn't have to report this, but it was a fake!!!


UNLIKE....sorry this happened to you. You were so excited to get it.


----------



## fayden

Tivolipmgurl said:


> I wish I didn't have to report this, but it was a fake!!!



oh noooooooo. that is awful. where did you get it from?


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

I got it on ThredUp. I already emailed pictures to them.


----------



## fayden

Tivolipmgurl said:


> I got it on ThredUp. I already emailed pictures to them.



ohhh yeah I don't think they would really know how to authenticate unfortunately.


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

fayden said:


> ohhh yeah I don't think they would really know how to authenticate unfortunately.


My mistake. Never again!


----------



## Compass Rose

oh, no....


----------



## Tomsmom

Tivolipmgurl said:


> I wish I didn't have to report this, but it was a fake!!!


Oh my goodness I’m so sorry !


----------



## fayden

Here are a few pics of my fortuny baby spy!


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

fayden said:


> Here are a few pics of my fortuny baby spy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678962
> View attachment 4678963


Loveee


----------



## missframton

fayden said:


> Here are a few pics of my fortuny baby spy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678962
> View attachment 4678963


what a beauty @fayden. I have always had a soft spot for the fortune - it is a beauty


----------



## missb

What a coincidence! I was just thinking about my Fendi Spy hobo when I came to the forum and ta da, this thread is on top! 

I haven't taken my Spy hobo out in ages and the leather looks so dry. I'm sad as it was actually my first designer handbag. I was planning on taking her out tomorrow. I had a Wisteria Spy that I sold years ago, so now this hobo is all I have,

Anyone know how I can restore the leather? Will Apple leather conditioner work on the nappa leather or do I have to take it to a spa?

Any info is appreciated! I'm still gonna take her out tomorrow


----------



## Compass Rose

Hi, there!  I am wearing my baby today, as a matter of fact! In all honesty about the leather drying out, I would have no problem going to a shoe repair place and see what they can do to restore your leather.  I say this because my hubby had a pair of very expensive loafers that looked really bad after being stored for a good long time, and he went to a shoe repair place and when he got them back, he thought that they were brand spanking new.....it was awesome.....and leather on feet take a beating, so....you can at least try....  maybe someone else has a great idea, but this is mine.


----------



## Tivolipmgurl

Let's see pics please.


----------



## missb

Compass Rose said:


> Hi, there!  I am wearing my baby today, as a matter of fact! In all honesty about the leather drying out, I would have no problem going to a shoe repair place and see what they can do to restore your leather.  I say this because my hubby had a pair of very expensive loafers that looked really bad after being stored for a good long time, and he went to a shoe repair place and when he got them back, he thought that they were brand spanking new.....it was awesome.....and leather on feet take a beating, so....you can at least try....  maybe someone else has a great idea, but this is mine.



Thank you! I will try and find a shoe repair place and see how much it is. I'm just wondering if Apple leather conditioner works then it might be an easier and cheaper option


----------



## Compass Rose

A lot of forum members use appleguard on their bags and I am just too chicken to try it out.  But, the ones that like it swear by it.


----------



## midniteluna

I've been wanting a Spy forever and came across one in decent condition and price. There were flaws to it but for the price and condition from the pictures, it is too good a deal to let go. Waiting for it to reach me! Will share pic when I get it  I actually posted in another thread then came across this thread.. Do you guys who like Spy also like the Chloe Paddington and Marc Jacobs Stam (besides Bal City's) ? They were like the IT bags during the same period of time..


----------



## Compass Rose

midniteluna said:


> I've been wanting a Spy forever and came across one in decent condition and price. There were flaws to it but for the price and condition from the pictures, it is too good a deal to let go. Waiting for it to reach me! Will share pic when I get it  I actually posted in another thread then came across this thread.. Do you guys who like Spy also like the Chloe Paddington and Marc Jacobs Stam (besides Bal City's) ? They were like the IT bags during the same period of time..


If I could get my hands on another Baby Spy in great condition, I would do it in a heartbeat.  At first, the handles were throwing me off as I perceived them to be awkward, but this is the best most comfortable arm candy that I have.  I also followed the Paddington ad Stam back in those days, and in all honesty, they were really too bulky and heavy to consider back then, and I would pass on them today, just because I am breaking away from weighty bags.  You will love your Baby.


----------



## midniteluna

Compass Rose said:


> If I could get my hands on another Baby Spy in great condition, I would do it in a heartbeat.  At first, the handles were throwing me off as I perceived them to be awkward, but this is the best most comfortable arm candy that I have.  I also followed the Paddington ad Stam back in those days, and in all honesty, they were really too bulky and heavy to consider back then, and I would pass on them today, just because I am breaking away from weighty bags.  You will love your Baby.



The baby spy you mentioned is the one with a zippered closure? I've never actually seen any spy bag in person, only from pictures in mags but I was so in love with the details. I've tried a Paddington and Stam in store but were a little put off by the weight, hence, I've not pulled the trigger to purchase a preloved although I found one with decent price and condition for Paddington. I'm probably receiving my preloved Spy tomorrow! Excited! Do you happen to know if the Fendi Spy bags came with auth card?


----------



## Compass Rose

No card came with mine, and it does have a zippered closure.


----------



## midniteluna

Compass Rose said:


> No card came with mine, and it does have a zippered closure.


 I am not familiar if the Spy’s came with autumn card since the newer models does. I’ll only be receiving my bag tomorrow, forgot it’s Labor Day holiday today


----------



## BBBagHag

Did you ever receive it?



midniteluna said:


> The baby spy you mentioned is the one with a zippered closure? I've never actually seen any spy bag in person, only from pictures in mags but I was so in love with the details. I've tried a Paddington and Stam in store but were a little put off by the weight, hence, I've not pulled the trigger to purchase a preloved although I found one with decent price and condition for Paddington. I'm probably receiving my preloved Spy tomorrow! Excited! Do you happen to know if the Fendi Spy bags came with auth card?


----------



## fayden

I ordered two Spy bags this month.  But I do think I'll return the Honey spy. It's much too big for my frame. I'm super petite... looks like  luggage on me! Baby spys are the perfect size for me.


----------



## muchstuff

Took my Spy hobo shopping today...


----------



## Compass Rose

fayden said:


> I ordered two Spy bags this month.  But I do think I'll return the Honey spy. It's much too big for my frame. I'm super petite... looks like  luggage on me! Baby spys are the perfect size for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743326
> View attachment 4743327


You scored!  If these bags ever make a comeback, ten bucks says the quality of the leather won't be the same and they will be twice the price.


----------



## fayden

Compass Rose said:


> You scored!  If these bags ever make a comeback, ten bucks says the quality of the leather won't be the same and they will be twice the price.



oh totally! the leather on these is insane. I haven't come across anything like it since.


----------



## Farahdawn

im loving all your pictures, ladies! I didnt even know what spy bags were until my mom passed me down her 3 different spy bags. I have been obsessed ever since and have literally been on a hunt for a fortune baby spy. thinking of selling one of the baby spy bag to replace it with the fortune. Ive never sold a bag. where do you ladies sell your bags to a new home?


----------



## fayden

Farahdawn said:


> im loving all your pictures, ladies! I didnt even know what spy bags were until my mom passed me down her 3 different spy bags. I have been obsessed ever since and have literally been on a hunt for a fortune baby spy. thinking of selling one of the baby spy bag to replace it with the fortune. Ive never sold a bag. where do you ladies sell your bags to a new home?



I usually do ebay. Which spy bags do you have? Show us!


----------



## midniteluna

BBBagHag said:


> Did you ever receive it?



Yes, I did! Best purchase ever! The leather quality is superb!Not regretting my purchase


----------



## BBBagHag

I’m a long time fan of Fendi (more of the peekaboo and dotcom generation) and spy bags never appealed to me before - until I saw one that spoke to me. Don’t know anything about color or year, but I love the boho vibe and peach hue.


----------



## sublimekitty

BBBagHag said:


> I’m a long time fan of Fendi (more of the peekaboo and dotcom generation) and spy bags never appealed to me before - until I saw one that spoke to me. Don’t know anything about color or year, but I love the boho vibe and peach hue.
> View attachment 4760621
> View attachment 4760622
> View attachment 4760623



That's a pretty bag!


----------



## midniteluna

BBBagHag said:


> I’m a long time fan of Fendi (more of the peekaboo and dotcom generation) and spy bags never appealed to me before - until I saw one that spoke to me. Don’t know anything about color or year, but I love the boho vibe and peach hue.
> View attachment 4760621
> View attachment 4760622
> View attachment 4760623


OMG! That is gorgeous!! Love it!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you kindly!



midniteluna said:


> OMG! That is gorgeous!! Love it!





sublimekitty said:


> That's a pretty bag!


----------



## pwecious_323

Love it!! I sold my black one long ago, totally regret it!! Enjoy yours


----------



## fayden

I just got this baby spy in. I love it! I love the distressing on the leather. Makes it look so vintage and unique. The smaller size is much better suited for my petite frame. 


 better


----------



## Compass Rose

That is a beauty!  I think I will take mine out today just because of your pictures....lol....


----------



## Annabella4

Love seeing all the spy's here. I actually have this one in the picture. Its not my picture - credits to the Purseblog - but I own this exact same one. Love the woven leather and the quality is next level!


----------



## Compass Rose

Annabella4 said:


> Love seeing all the spy's here. I actually have this one in the picture. Its not my picture - credits to the Purseblog - but I own this exact same one. Love the woven leather and the quality is next level!
> 
> View attachment 4810215


This is so unique!   I love it.  I think they Spy will never come back....but when and if it does, you will be seeing a lot less workmanship and quality.....


----------



## pretty_wommon

fayden said:


> Got my fortuny hobo spy... i adore it. very roomy and light weight bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678401


hi  fayden! i am not so familiar with spy bags but i really like them and find this one really special. may i ask what a fortuny is? is it leather or cloth?


----------



## fayden

pretty_wommon said:


> hi  fayden! i am not so familiar with spy bags but i really like them and find this one really special. may i ask what a fortuny is? is it leather or cloth?



Hi there, it's leather but it's sliced super thin. It's very special and a bit delicate so you do have to be careful but some people like the worn look because then you see more of the turquoise coloring on the other side of the shredded bronzy leather. It's beautiful!


----------



## pretty_wommon

fayden said:


> Hi there, it's leather but it's sliced super thin. It's very special and a bit delicate so you do have to be careful but some people like the worn look because then you see more of the turquoise coloring on the other side of the shredded bronzy leather. It's beautiful!


thank you for your reply. yes, it looks so special. i think it's my favorite version of the baby spy!!!


----------



## fayden

pretty_wommon said:


> thank you for your reply. yes, it looks so special. i think it's my favorite version of the baby spy!!!



i used to have the fortuny spy bag ages ago. It was much too big for me which is why now I have it in the hobo and baby spy.


----------



## pretty_wommon

Fendi spy is too big for me too. I prefer the size (and look) of the baby spy for myself. But Fendi spy looks good on others - and they are a work of art!


----------



## midniteluna

fayden said:


> I just got this baby spy in. I love it! I love the distressing on the leather. Makes it look so vintage and unique. The smaller size is much better suited for my petite frame.
> 
> 
> better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809587
> View attachment 4809588
> View attachment 4809589


This is a great size and love the vintage look! Congrats!


----------



## pretty_wommon

fayden said:


> i used to have the fortuny spy bag ages ago. It was much too big for me which is why now I have it in the hobo and baby spy.



I found a fortuny baby spy!!! Different color - green with orange undertone!!! I am so happy! Thanks, your posts inspired me to finally give it a go!


----------



## fayden

pretty_wommon said:


> I found a fortuny baby spy!!! Different color - green with orange undertone!!! I am so happy! Thanks, your posts inspired me to finally give it a go!



Let's see a picture!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I adore my baby Spy 


	

		
			
		

		
	
7


----------



## lifelover

l scored the spy bag in black with the suca lining for 170 us dollars! Of course had it authenticated and could not be happier with it!


----------



## pretty_wommon

fayden said:


> Let's see a picture!



Fortuny leather is so unique! I've never seen/touched anything like it.  Here are two photos, with different lighting. One with direct sunlight...



And without direct sunlight


----------



## fayden

pretty_wommon said:


> Fortuny leather is so unique! I've never seen/touched anything like it.  Here are two photos, with different lighting. One with direct sunlight...
> View attachment 4827700
> 
> 
> And without direct sunlight
> View attachment 4827702



Amazing isn't it? I love these bags! They get better with age.


----------



## jennlt

Here's my baby spy satchel after a little rehab!


----------



## missframton

jennlt said:


> Here's my baby spy satchel after a little rehab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827974


We are bag twins  As far as I can remember this color combo is called Tribal


----------



## midniteluna

pretty_wommon said:


> Fortuny leather is so unique! I've never seen/touched anything like it.  Here are two photos, with different lighting. One with direct sunlight...
> View attachment 4827700
> 
> 
> And without direct sunlight
> View attachment 4827702


 This is really interesting! Congrats!


----------



## jennlt

missframton said:


> We are bag twins  As far as I can remember this color combo is called Tribal


I love meeting a bag twin 
Now that you mention it, that color name sounds very familiar. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

So.....hi friends!

I find myself in a nutty situation. I didn't mean to be buying a bag today. I was snooping around eBay as a distraction as I've got a sudden surgery scheduled for next week and shouldn't be spending money. But someone just made me an offer of a Fendi bag that I never knew I think I need. Haha.

I don't know anything about Fendi. Have never touched one. It is a Spy bag. I cannot tell if it is dated or not, but it seems that many of you still carry and enjoy yours.


This particular bag is nappa/calf/tortuga. Tell me something, anything, about this bag or your thoughts or this combination. I don't carry white, but maybe I can be convinced.

I like the knotted handles, but maybe the tortuga print would be cool. 

I don't know what to ask. What do you want to tell me? Should I be enabled or shown the door? I've got a time clock on my head. The price seems good. I think the leather is in good condition but sorely needs a cleaning. 

I'm open to anything you have to say.

Thanks!


----------



## RT1

pretty_wommon said:


> Fortuny leather is so unique! I've never seen/touched anything like it.  Here are two photos, with different lighting. One with direct sunlight...
> View attachment 4827700
> 
> 
> And without direct sunlight
> View attachment 4827702


This is beyond gorgeous.     I love this bag!


----------



## pretty_wommon

RTone said:


> This is beyond gorgeous.     I love this bag!



I love it too! This is super unexpected. I thought I'd get one just for old time's sake. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but I got a lot of compliments when I used it. A daughter of a friend is looking for one now. She said "it's so gorgeous and cool, looks like a Bottega pouch on steroids" hahaha.

I am torn if I want Fendi to reissue it. On the one hand, it would be cool to see this getting popular again. But on the other hand, I like that it's not mainstream. It makes people take a second look at it. In any case, I am totally happy I got it.


----------



## pretty_wommon

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> So.....hi friends!
> 
> I find myself in a nutty situation. I didn't mean to be buying a bag today. I was snooping around eBay as a distraction as I've got a sudden surgery scheduled for next week and shouldn't be spending money. But someone just made me an offer of a Fendi bag that I never knew I think I need. Haha.
> 
> I don't know anything about Fendi. Have never touched one. It is a Spy bag. I cannot tell if it is dated or not, but it seems that many of you still carry and enjoy yours.
> 
> 
> This particular bag is nappa/calf/tortuga. Tell me something, anything, about this bag or your thoughts or this combination. I don't carry white, but maybe I can be convinced.
> 
> I like the knotted handles, but maybe the tortuga print would be cool.
> 
> I don't know what to ask. What do you want to tell me? Should I be enabled or shown the door? I've got a time clock on my head. The price seems good. I think the leather is in good condition but sorely needs a cleaning.
> 
> I'm open to anything you have to say.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there! The Fendi spy is an old bag design and was an "it bag" in 2000s. Since it is an old design and has not been reissued, it might look dated. But if you like the design, I think it's super cool to use it even if it's no longer an "it bag". If you think it is a good price for the condition of the bag, go for it! Just make sure that you check for authenticity first. And who knows, Fendi might just decide to reissue it, and if they do, the prices of the vintage versions will surely soar high (just like the Dior saddle, Prada nylon, and recently, Gucci Jackie). But even if it doesn't get reissued, I think having a spy bag is totally worth it!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

pretty_wommon said:


> The Fendi spy is an old bag design and was an "it bag" in 2000s.


Yes, I'm starting to figure that out. Back in 2000, I could hardly spell "It." Hahaha! 

Thanks for the comment. My post was pretty hard to pin down. I was trying to make a fast decision and didn't know what my questions were since I am so unfamiliar with Fendi.

I bought it for under $300. I am such a sucker for Nappa. Honestly, it's a little weird looking to me, but I like it for its weirdness. 

I looked at all the (few) YouTubes about it and they all have the woven knot handles that look very cool. The one I bought has tortuga handles. I have a couple of questions about that--

It is embossed turtle, right? I'm sure it's not real turtle. I actually have a pair of turtle boots from the 60s and even though it was before the ban, they are hard for me to wear. That said, they would look super cool with this bag. Anyhoo, because of the ban and the year this came out, it must be embossed. 

Also, was the turtle handle considered an upgrade? A lower option? Just an option? Not that it matters, but I am curious.

Lastly (pardon my ramble). I don't wear white bags. I have two and never wear them. This white bag needs a good cleaning or color retouch, so I'm thinking about changing the color altogether. I don't know if that would ruin the bag or not. I'm sure Fendi purists would throw rotten apples at me, but is there any world in which a recolored Fendi is, you know, okay? 

I mean, it's my bag and my money and I don't expect scorn on the street, but would I ever be able to sell it if I decide it's not for me anymore?

I can't wait to see it. I'll do an unveiling when it gets here.

That's a silly and unanswerable question, but I'm tossing it out for grins.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Well, that was a lot of excitement over nothing.

I received my Spy today. I pulled it out and immediately thought "eew!" The tortuga looked ridiculously fake, the nappy was not soft at all (nothing like my LV or BV nappa), and it just was all around kind of gross.

So, I started looking at it very closely. The number on the interior label doesn't exactly match the authenticity card, the hologram is a sticker that is sliding off, the snap on the coin pouch is broken off, the lining pulls out (it shouldn't, right?), the metal plate inside that is sewn on to the leather label is off centered, and golly, what else? Maybe that's it, but isn't that enough?

Methinks I just bought a fake. I'll be following up with the seller today.

So let's review. First, I made a fool of myself by asking silly and unanswerable questions, and then I doubly made a fool of myself for buying this wreck of a bag. 

I think I'll hide under a rock for a few days.

Poo.


----------



## pretty_wommon

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Well, that was a lot of excitement over nothing.
> 
> I received my Spy today. I pulled it out and immediately thought "eew!" The tortuga looked ridiculously fake, the nappy was not soft at all (nothing like my LV or BV nappa), and it just was all around kind of gross.
> 
> So, I started looking at it very closely. The number on the interior label doesn't exactly match the authenticity card, the hologram is a sticker that is sliding off, the snap on the coin pouch is broken off, the lining pulls out (it shouldn't, right?), the metal plate inside that is sewn on to the leather label is off centered, and golly, what else? Maybe that's it, but isn't that enough?
> 
> Methinks I just bought a fake. I'll be following up with the seller today.
> 
> So let's review. First, I made a fool of myself by asking silly and unanswerable questions, and then I doubly made a fool of myself for buying this wreck of a bag.
> 
> I think I'll hide under a rock for a few days.
> 
> Poo.



So sorry to hear about the fake bag. But don't feel bad about asking questions - i do ask a  lot of questions here too. This is what this community is for  and sometimes, we come here for support and it's really helpful when choosing a bag. I hope you get your money back! Thanks for sharing your experience, it is helpful for those who are buying pre-loved online.


----------



## bergafer3

I still love the spy bag, I think it’s iconic. I have 2 baby spy bags one black and one the tortoise. I use them for fancy occasions.


----------



## pretty_wommon

bergafer3 said:


> I still love the spy bag, I think it’s iconic. I have 2 baby spy bags one black and one the tortoise. I use them for fancy occasions.


I'd love to see photos, if you don't mind. I really like the spy bag, it's so badass hahaha.


----------



## Lisa2007

jennlt said:


> Here's my baby spy satchel after a little rehab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827974


what a beautiful bag! I have the large Tribal spy stuffed away in my close...


----------



## jennlt

Lisa2007 said:


> what a beautiful bag! I have the large Tribal spy stuffed away in my close...


Thanks! I love the large Tribal spy - it's incredible!


----------



## Megs

Let me share a pic of mine, need to take the pic but I'll come back - it's pristine condition and I still LOVE the bag!


----------



## caruava

I would be over the moon if Fendi re-issued this bag. It was one of my 'first loves'. The matching round toed spy heels were so comfortable as well.


----------



## diva7633

My new to me Fendi Spy I got in July. Only carried it once due to everything being closed. I’m back at work so think I should start carrying it


----------



## fayden

diva7633 said:


> My new to me Fendi Spy I got in July. Only carried it once due to everything being closed. I’m back at work so think I should start carrying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844774
> View attachment 4844775
> View attachment 4844776



Looks to be in fantastic condition! I used to have this exact bag, but deemed it to big for my petite frame. I still love it though! Carry her!


----------



## diva7633

fayden said:


> Looks to be in fantastic condition! I used to have this exact bag, but deemed it to big for my petite frame. I still love it though! Carry her!


Wow! That’s so cool you had the same bag. I think I’m going to give it a try and move in it soon. Did you carry yours a lot?


----------



## fayden

diva7633 said:


> Wow! That’s so cool you had the same bag. I think I’m going to give it a try and move in it soon. Did you carry yours a lot?



I did for a bit!! Here's a picture, this was about 14-15 years ago. Gawd I was a baby.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> I did for a bit!! Here's a picture, this was about 14-15 years ago. Gawd I was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846350


Fayden that bag was fab! And look how cute you are in this pic!


----------



## pretty_wommon

diva7633 said:


> My new to me Fendi Spy I got in July. Only carried it once due to everything being closed. I’m back at work so think I should start carrying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844774
> View attachment 4844775
> View attachment 4844776


Another fortuny!!! I really love how unique this leather is!


----------



## diva7633

pretty_wommon said:


> Another fortuny!!! I really love how unique this leather is!


What is fortuny? I just liked the look of the bag. Lol


----------



## diva7633

In my classroom


----------



## pretty_wommon

diva7633 said:


> What is fortuny? I just liked the look of the bag. Lol


Fortuny is the kind of leather that they used - it's a kind of "pleating" that seems like cuts. It's hard to explain haha but it is the leather used in the holographic spy bags like yours.


----------



## GyrlLayney

Saich2 said:


> *Was just wondering if their was anyone on here that still adores (like myself) the iconic Fendi Spy bags.
> Has anyone bought one recently?
> This of course is as said an iconic bag and never goes out of style. Have to say I miss mine very much. One day I hope to have the Crackle, Green and Blue back  and the one in my aviator......*


Still loving mine!!!  Tortoise handle with logo jacquard and leather


----------



## sublimekitty

Has anyone noticed the spike in Ebay prices on vintage spy bags in the last 2 months??? Damn!


----------



## pretty_wommon

sublimekitty said:


> Has anyone noticed the spike in Ebay prices on vintage spy bags in the last 2 months??? Damn!


Yes! I noticed that the prices are higher now. It makes me think twice about buying another one because I compare it to the prices a few months back. Haha. Do you think they will increase even more? The price of vintage Baguette is now so unbelievably high!


----------



## RT1

Unfortunately, prices rarely go down.
Look at the prices on the resellers sites.....ugh, to the Moon!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I have seen price increases... do you think it is making a come back like the baguette?


----------



## maris.crane

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I have seen price increases... do you think it is making a come back like the baguette?



This. And they’re not sitting as long on Fashionphile now!

I love the Baby Spy, and found a black one on eBay. I’d love to find a biscotti or taupe Baby Spy but I want to find one without too much darkening on the handles and colour transfer.


----------



## Lisa2007

maris.crane said:


> This. And they’re not sitting as long on Fashionphile now!
> 
> I love the Baby Spy, and found a black one on eBay. I’d love to find a biscotti or taupe Baby Spy but I want to find one without too much darkening on the handles and colour transfer.


I too love the Baby Spy bag. however years ago I gave my brown one to my daughter and kept the large Tribal Spy. Recently I started my hunt for a black Baby Spy in good condition and thought I found one on The Real Real and received it today. I am so disappointed the one which I received has small areas of discoloration which was not stated in the description. So back to the search.


----------



## maris.crane

Lisa2007 said:


> I too love the Baby Spy bag. however years ago I gave my brown one to my daughter and kept the large Tribal Spy. Recently I started my hunt for a black Baby Spy in good condition and thought I found one on The Real Real and received it today. I am so disappointed the one which I received has small areas of discoloration.



Oh no! I’m sorry to hear this. Maybe a good cobbler could assist?


----------



## Lisa2007

maris.crane said:


> Oh no! I’m sorry to hear this. Maybe a good cobbler could assist?


I was thinking this as well however I think it should have been disclosed in the product description. On The Real Real it stated the bag only has interior discoloration. I am waiting to speak with a manager. I will keep you updated.


----------



## muchstuff

Lisa2007 said:


> I too love the Baby Spy bag. however years ago I gave my brown one to my daughter and kept the large Tribal Spy. Recently I started my hunt for a black Baby Spy in good condition and thought I found one on The Real Real and received it today. I am so disappointed the one which I received has small areas of discoloration which was not stated in the description. So back to the search.
> 
> View attachment 4997097


If it's just those very small marks you can touch those up. Black is the easiest colour to DIY.


----------



## Lisa2007

muchstuff said:


> If it's just those very small marks you can touch those up. Black is the easiest colour to DIY.


It’s not really marks but white dots which are driving me crazy and interesting thing it’s only on one panel of the bag. I will drop by the cobbler and ask what he suggests what can be done if nothing then back it goes.


----------



## muchstuff

Lisa2007 said:


> It’s not really marks but white dots which are driving me crazy and interesting thing it’s only on one panel of the bag. I will drop by the cobbler and ask what he suggests what can be done if nothing then back it goes.


Is it something on the leather? Or does it go into the leather itself?


----------



## Lisa2007

muchstuff said:


> Is it something on the leather? Or does it go into the leather itself?





muchstuff said:


> Is it something on the leather? Or does it go into the leather itself?


It appears to me to be something into the leather. However I was wondering if a leather conditioner would help. Unfortunately I can’t try anything until I commit to keeping the bag which I am not certain of...darn those white dots and triple darn on The Real Real for not disclosing the issue on the site.


----------



## muchstuff

Lisa2007 said:


> It appears to me to be something into the leather. However I was wondering if a leather conditioner would help. Unfortunately I can’t try anything until I commit to keeping the bag which I am not certain of...darn those white dots and triple darn on The Real Real for not disclosing the issue on the site.


You could try a tiny bit of leather cleaner/conditioner just on the dots to see if they'll lift? With a QTip?


----------



## Lisa2007

muchstuff said:


> You could try a tiny bit of leather cleaner/conditioner just on the dots to see if they'll lift? With a QTip?





muchstuff said:


> You could try a tiny bit of leather cleaner/conditioner just on the dots to see if they'll lift? With a QTip?


That is a thought...thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## muchstuff

Lisa2007 said:


> That is a thought...thank you for the suggestion.


Let us know how you make out!


----------



## muchstuff

Lisa2007 said:


> That is a thought...thank you for the suggestion.


Chocolate Baby Spy just showed up on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/fendi-small-spy-bag-9972h?position=3


----------



## Lisa2007

muchstuff said:


> Let us know how you make out!





muchstuff said:


> Let us know how you make out!


I definitively will update you once I speak with the cobbler however I must admit I am a tad peeved with The Real Real as there is absolutely no way the spots could have been missed and IMO no reason that the issue wouldn’t be disclosed. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Lisa2007

muchstuff said:


> Chocolate Baby Spy just showed up on TRR...
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/fendi-small-spy-bag-9972h?position=3


I really like the Chocolate Brown however I am not very trusting of The Real Real at this moment. I wonder what maybe wrong with the Brown Spy...


----------



## muchstuff

Lisa2007 said:


> I definitively will update you once I speak with the cobbler however I must admit I am a tad peeved with The Real Real as there is absolutely no way the spots could have been missed and IMO no reason that the issue wouldn’t be disclosed. Thanks again for the tips.


Typical TRR.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Typical TRR.





Lisa2007 said:


> I really like the Chocolate Brown however I am not very trusting of The Real Real at this moment. I wonder what maybe wrong with the Brown Spy...


I buy from them quite a bit and have purchased some great bags. But their listings are pretty hit and miss.


----------



## Lisa2007

muchstuff said:


> I buy from them quite a bit and have purchased some great bags. But their listings are pretty hit and miss.


I don’t buy preloved bags often however the few times which I have the descriptions have been pretty accurate. I wished the brown spy was listed before I purchased the black as I have far too many black bags but I wanted a baby spy which didn’t have a lot of noticeable wear and I haven’t found a lot of the baby spy bags in good condition listed.


----------



## mrs moulds

I just love them. Another bag my husband talked me out of because he said it was ‘hideous’ Lord, why do I listen to this man


----------



## muchstuff

mrs moulds said:


> I just love them. Another bag my husband talked me out of because he said it was ‘hideous’ Lord, why do I listen to this man


It's not too late...


----------



## Clarice08

The Fendi Spy was the one that got away for me.  I wanted it so badly when it came out.  Everyone talked me out of it, but she was still on my mind years later.  Picked up a pre loved one last year and it's everything I dreamt it would be.  Love, love, love!


----------



## bergafer3

I love the spy bag! I think it’s such a unique, beautiful bag! I have 2 small spy. I need to take pic to share. So happy others love it too!


----------



## Coco DiNutt

Still love them! I carry my chocolate regularly but my pleated is my fav


----------



## sublimekitty

muchstuff said:


> It's not too late...





Clarice08 said:


> The Fendi Spy was the one that got away for me.  I wanted it so badly when it came out.  Everyone talked me out of it, but she was still on my mind years later.  Picked up a pre loved one last year and it's everything I dreamt it would be.  Love, love, love!



Honestly? I have a lot of my unicorn bags at this stage, including Chanel & LV but I bought my Spy because it was a bargain that was too good to pass up and tbh, it's the one bag I will never resell. There is something very special about this bag from the design, to the quality of the construction.. to me, this bag is actually art, during the Spy's heyday I was carrying an LV Pochette  and a bag as big as the Spy was horrific to my then 28 year old self lol!

In 2005 a Chanel jumbo flap was about the same price as a Spy... think about that!


----------



## sublimekitty

Lisa2007 said:


> I don’t buy preloved bags often however the few times which I have the descriptions have been pretty accurate. I wished the brown spy was listed before I purchased the black as I have far too many black bags but I wanted a baby spy which didn’t have a lot of noticeable wear and I haven’t found a lot of the baby spy bags in good condition listed.


 I've been looking as well, and they all seem pretty beat up


----------



## azure5

muchstuff said:


> Took my Spy hobo shopping today...
> View attachment 4743330


Drool!!

What a pity...I'm tall and trying to find a Fendi full sized Spy in great condition is a challenge.


----------



## muchstuff

azure5 said:


> Drool!!
> 
> What a pity...I'm tall and trying to find a Fendi full sized Spy in great condition is a challenge.


They’re out there though, good luck!


----------



## caruava

Pretty excited. I wasn't looking but a local consigner had one pop up and it looks to be in mint condition from the photos I have seen. Hoping to pick it up when restrictions ease.


----------



## caruava

Honey arrived in the mail this morning. Really happy with it.


----------



## azure5

kavnadoo said:


> Honey arrived in the mail this morning. Really happy with it.



Ohh you lucky thing! That's precisely the colour I was after!
It truly looks in mint condition too.

I am going nuts trying to distinguish between the fakes and the real ones.
It's cheeky to charge top price for a fake, but some do it...
Think I may have to accept one in less great condition that I can rehab.

(Good for you though!
Can I ask where you got it?)


----------



## azure5

bergafer3 said:


> I love the spy bag! I think it’s such a unique, beautiful bag! I have 2 small spy. I need to take pic to share. So happy others love it too!



If I can't get the full spy I may settle for a baby spy....because I'm tall I feel funny with a smaller bag, but then again we're all walking around lately with small crossovers, so what the heck?


----------



## azure5

muchstuff said:


> They’re out there though, good luck!



Thanks muchstuff, I didn't reply earlier because I'm new to the forum and on some kind of probation...


----------



## bergafer3

azure5 said:


> If I can't get the full spy I may settle for a baby spy....because I'm tall I feel funny with a smaller bag, but then again we're all walking around lately with small crossovers, so what the heck?


I’m 5’7 size 8 and it doesn’t look small at all.  It’s surprisingly big. To me at least. I did buy a mini Chanel backpack and feel it’s too small on me. But the small spy bags aren’t small imho


----------



## azure5

bergafer3 said:


> I’m 5’7 size 8 and it doesn’t look small at all.  It’s surprisingly big. To me at least. I did buy a mini Chanel backpack and feel it’s too small on me. But the small spy bags aren’t small imho



Yeah well I'm 5ft 10 1/2 and slim but I try to not look silly... I avoid small prints unless combined with larger ones in the same colourway. And I end up wearing things that others can't wear...like large checked pants! Why? Well they were on sale....lol! Do I like them? Not particularly but then again I like that Prada style sensibility, of making the awkward work.

supposedly I'm model height and I have been one, but in our own mind we can still be that awkward teenager...lol!

But you've helped me decide...I'm getting the baby spy and will refurbish it. Thanks


----------



## decorox

With this beauty, how do you organize inside - do you utilize an organizer inside? I love the hobo shape of the regular size Spy, but worry that i can't find my items inside without an organizer I like to use in tote bags.


----------



## caruava

@azure5 thank you. Unfortunately this bag was highly replicated. I hope one can land in your lap when you least expect it. I got mine from Mio Tesoro in Melbourne, Australia. 

@decorox I just chuck in a jumper or cardigan to plump the base. Everything else I need goes on top, no organiser.


----------



## azure5

kavnadoo said:


> @azure5 thank you. Unfortunately this bag was highly replicated. I hope one can land in your lap when you least expect it. I got mine from Mio Tesoro in Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> @decorox I just chuck in a jumper or cardigan to plump the base. Everything else I need goes on top, no organiser.



Wow I'm in Melbourne too! So Mio Tesoro at the Como centre? I was in the area today...! I will check them out. Small world.

Been in hard lockdown for so long in 2020 because in my area there were a lot of nursing homes....<sigh> so it's bag therapy for me!

I'm obsessed with identifying fakes etc. Been reading up on the topic.

Today I found a vintage William Morris silk scarf from the V&A, a vintage 80s sewing pattern for jodhpurs (which I'm convinced are coming back, I had some in electric blue corduroy back in the day and wore them with a black jumper in alpaca and black pointy patent shoes...lol) and some black overalls.


----------



## azure5

decorox said:


> With this beauty, how do you organize inside - do you utilize an organizer inside? I love the hobo shape of the regular size Spy, but worry that i can't find my items inside without an organizer I like to use in tote bags.



The full sized Fendi Spy bag has a base. It's not well delineated but it's definitely there so it sits upright unlike some Gucci hobos for instance which lie flat.
Therefore if you're addicted to an organiser I would think the full sized spy will take one; there will be probably space at the sides though and it has a lot of depth.

Funnily enough someone was pointing out the spy element and they said about hiding the lipstick inside the container, but they missed that when you look in the mirror surreptitiously you can sneak a look at who is behind you and around you and nobody knows it's a mirror...except other Bal freaks like us...lol.

The spy element is just intriguing and fun.


----------



## azure5

... I meant to say "Fendi freaks like us" but I have had Balenciaga on the brain lately...


----------



## Foreverbags

Hello,
I would appreciate some advice please. 
I just received a normal size dark green spy bag with navy blue handles today. The condition was not as good as the seller described. The lid of the "wand" won't close and some wear in the corners and the base of the handles. However,  it is the color I really want and it was fairly inexpensive.  Should I keep it or return it? It was a business seller and it has 30 days return policy. 
Many thanks in advance ☺


----------



## caruava

Foreverbags said:


> Hello,
> I would appreciate some advice please.
> I just received a normal size dark green spy bag with navy blue handles today. The condition was not as good as the seller described. The lid of the "wand" won't close and some wear in the corners and the base of the handles. However,  it is the color I really want and it was fairly inexpensive.  Should I keep it or return it? It was a business seller and it has 30 days return policy.
> Many thanks in advance ☺




It really depends on you and if you can deal with the wear for the price you paid. But don't get something just cos it's cheap if there is something that bothers you. There will always be something else that comes along to buy. For me personally I wouldn't be able to handle the wear you described but it's not me who has the bag. Hope you can come to a decision you are happy with!


----------



## N.V

Absolutely loved the Spy bag back in the 2000's, I hope one day they will do a re-issue of this model


----------



## Foreverbags

kavnadoo said:


> It really depends on you and if you can deal with the wear for the price you paid. But don't get something just cos it's cheap if there is something that bothers you. There will always be something else that comes along to buy. For me personally I wouldn't be able to handle the wear you described but it's not me who has the bag. Hope you can come to a decision you are happy with!


Thanks 
What you said make sense.  The seller has offer a small reduction but I think I will return it.
 Xxx


----------



## azure5

N.V said:


> Absolutely loved the Spy bag back in the 2000's, I hope one day they will do a re-issue of this model



If they do, it won't be at the old prices....


----------



## sabellina

Foreverbags said:


> Hello,
> I would appreciate some advice please.
> I just received a normal size dark green spy bag with navy blue handles today. The condition was not as good as the seller described. The lid of the "wand" won't close and some wear in the corners and the base of the handles. However,  it is the color I really want and it was fairly inexpensive.  Should I keep it or return it? It was a business seller and it has 30 days return policy.
> Many thanks in advance ☺



I had the exact same case a few weeks ago with a Spy in Purple. The seller told me it’s in very good condition but at some points the leather was a ribbed off, especially at the corners and around the handles. In addition there was a strong, let’s call it „vintage smell“. Even if it was the exact bag I wanted quite low price, I knew that it will annoy me any time I wear it. If you did not fell in love with it, I would return it and wait for the next to come around


----------



## sabellina

… and now I found this beautiful spy in Creme for the same prices and am happy that I returned the one before


----------



## Foreverbags

sabellina said:


> I had the exact same case a few weeks ago with a Spy in Purple. The seller told me it’s in very good condition but at some points the leather was a ribbed off, especially at the corners and around the handles. In addition there was a strong, let’s call it „vintage smell“. Even if it was the exact bag I wanted quite low price, I knew that it will annoy me any time I wear it. If you did not fell in love with it, I would return it and wait for the next to come around


Thanks 
I will return it.
Xxx


----------



## hlh0904

Fell in love with my medium spy bags, black nappa, and honey with cognac colored handles. I noticed a fair price hike among the ones with logos and tortoise handles! I really hope this comes out as a reissue. It is quite unusual. Not quite a hobo or a satchel, it is like a combo of both!


----------



## hlh0904

Fell in love with my medium spy bags, black nappa, and honey with cognac colored handles. I noticed a fair price hike among the ones with logos and tortoise handles! I really hope this comes out as a reissue. It is quite unusual. Not quite a hobo or a satchel, it is like a combo of both!


----------



## newaroundhere

I went a little crazy last month and bought *counts* SIX vintage Fendi Spy bags!! They were all amazing deals, including a single strap hobo from eBay for $79. I'll post pictures in the next couple days when I get them all together. After using my standard size spy for a few days, I think the baby spy will be my favorite. My stuff is kind of swimming around in the standard spy, but the baby spy seems close to a Speedy 25 capacity wise, which is perfect for me.


----------



## Pinkie*

newaroundhere said:


> I went a little crazy last month and bought *counts* SIX vintage Fendi Spy bags!! They were all amazing deals, including a single strap hobo from eBay for $79. I'll post pictures in the next couple days when I get them all together. After using my standard size spy for a few days, I think the baby spy will be my favorite. My stuff is kind of swimming around in the standard spy, but the baby spy seems close to a Speedy 25 capacity wise, which is perfect for me.


Wow amazing deal


----------



## fendigal

I still have the brown, the copper, the gold, the black velvet with flowers and just ordered the Velvet Squirrel though Poshmark.  I used to have the Crackle, but I sold it back to to Trudy.  She knows who she is! Lol!


----------



## decorox

newaroundhere said:


> I went a little crazy last month and bought *counts* SIX vintage Fendi Spy bags!! They were all amazing deals, including a single strap hobo from eBay for $79. I'll post pictures in the next couple days when I get them all together. After using my standard size spy for a few days, I think the baby spy will be my favorite. My stuff is kind of swimming around in the standard spy, but the baby spy seems close to a Speedy 25 capacity wise, which is perfect for me.


I love my baby spy... SHARE pics when the SIX arrive!!!! This sounds amazing.


----------



## decorox

fendigal said:


> I still have the brown, the copper, the gold, the black velvet with flowers and just ordered the Velvet Squirrel though Poshmark.  I used to have the Crackle, but I sold it back to to Trudy.  She knows who she is! Lol!


ohhhhh sounds so fun! when you get a moment, share a pic! i only have two - a medium one in white/ivory leather (blue-ish tab) and a baby spy one in the ff canvas. very different looks for the same bag. how does everyone style theirs?


----------



## newaroundhere

I'm still waiting on one more to arrive (brown regular size spy), but here are the first 5 I collected way too quickly.  The black spy is in rough condition, but it was only $200. I did some research and did a few repairs on my own. I'm on the hunt for a full size tribal in excellent condition (my favorite colorway when the bags first came out), and the black is kind of a throw-around bag since the condition isn't the greatest.

To be honest, I don't really care for the brown hobo bag on the top right, but I won it for $79 on ebay so I figured what the heck. If they bring the spy back and the vintage bags become more valuable, at least I can resell it for a profit 

The baby spy's are actually my favorite. They're a great size, and things don't get "lost" inside the way they do in the large spy. I really love the zuca baby spy's, I'd love to add a multicolor zuca baby to my collection.


----------



## monipod

I loved mine visually but was one of the hardest bags to use  I moved it on.


----------



## fayden

Here's my latest baby Spy. I also love them! I have two baby Spy's and four of the Bauletto Spy bags.


----------



## newaroundhere

fayden said:


> Here's my latest baby Spy. I also love them! I have two baby Spy's and four of the Bauletto Spy bags.
> 
> View attachment 5303630


I looove this style of baby spy!! I want one in black!


----------



## fayden

newaroundhere said:


> I looove this style of baby spy!! I want one in black!



I've seen them on TRR and Fashionphile. Just have to check regularly.


----------



## TheDutchess

The resurgence is coming...


----------



## Megs

TheDutchess said:


> The resurgence is coming...
> View attachment 5355758



OKKK let me find my Spy bag!!


----------



## MulberryHeaux

I love my hobo spy bag and have been using her for about a month non-stop. She's easy and comfortable to wear, especially when jumping in and out of the car. I love a crossbody with top handles and that really is all I wear aside from my speedy 25. The reason the hobo spy bag is so easy in the car is that the crossbody straps usually tend to get caught between something or another near the passenger seat. The hobo spy bag never does. She's a very easy go-to bag for errands.


----------



## Raaz

Is denim squirrel bag still worth buying? I love the look of it but a tad unsure. PLEASE HELP ME DECIDE!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Kmora said:


> They are really not for shoulder carry, only hand held or crook of the arm.
> 
> I haven’t used mine yet so I can’t say anything about comfortable or not. I have way too many bags so if I want comfortable I would not pick this one. Comfortable for me is a crossbody bag or a good hobo/tote.





sdkitty said:


> thanks.....arm or hand held only isn't for me





Compass Rose said:


> I am going for the satchel or arm crook because I think it looks totally awkward under the arm, too.





sdkitty said:


> from what I could tell it would barely fit on my shoulder (if at all).  nice bag though
> I just got my first Bal City.  It too is a tight fit on the shoulder with the handles.  but it has a longer strap that can be used if needed.



Sorry to resurrect those older posts, but this seems wearable on the shoulder? Is this a different style Spy? TIA!


----------



## Kmora

south-of-france said:


> Sorry to resurrect those older posts, but this seems wearable on the shoulder? Is this a different style Spy? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5572417


I don’t have the bag with me at the moment but I am very sure my bag isn’t comfortable to carry on the shoulder. 

I can compare your pic with my bag in some days when I am home, but are you sure it is authentic?


----------



## south-of-france

Kmora said:


> I don’t have the bag with me at the moment but I am very sure my bag isn’t comfortable to carry on the shoulder.
> 
> I can compare your pic with my bag in some days when I am home, but are you sure it is authentic?



Thank you, I didn‘t buy it because the handles look way longer than the Spy I had (and sold…). I couldn’t have worn my Spy on the shoulder.


----------



## EconomyBooster

I JUST took out my baby spy and I found this thread! I love her, but she has a little lambskin rubbed off on the back and this has bothered me so much I stopped using her years ago. I contacted the Leather Surgeons and they are getting back to me with a quote. Have any of you had their Spy bag fixed? Here’s the spot……other than that she’s in incredible shape.


----------



## sdkitty

EconomyBooster said:


> I JUST took out my baby spy and I found this thread! I love her, but she has a little lambskin rubbed off on the back and this has bothered me so much I stopped using her years ago. I contacted the Leather Surgeons and they are getting back to me with a quote. Have any of you had their Spy bag fixed? Here’s the spot……other than that she’s in incredible shape.
> 
> View attachment 5607725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607727


that's beautiful
I can't answer your question but if the quote you get back isn't acceptable, you might try shoe cream


----------



## EconomyBooster

sdkitty said:


> that's beautiful
> I can't answer your question but if the quote you get back isn't acceptable, you might try shoe cream


Thank you so much!


----------

